# Are there no i386 packages for FreeBSD 7.4-RELEASE?



## aurora (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello

I'm trying to install Firefox using the pkg_add method but when I `# pkg_add -r firefox`


```
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.4-release/Latest/firefox.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.4-release/Latest/firefox.tbz' by URL
```

How can I install Firefox without having to compile it (as it takes too long compiling)?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2012)

You should use the -stable packages.

`# setenv PACKAGESITE [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/Latest/[/url]`

And try again.


----------



## aurora (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello

I've tried it and the result is not much different:

```
# setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.4-stable/Latest/
# pkg_add -r firefox
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.4-stable/Latest/firefox.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.4-stable/Latest/firefox.tbz' by URL
```


----------



## kpa (Jun 11, 2012)

The proper value for PACKAGESITE is ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/Latest/. Note the difference between packages-7-stable and packages-7.4-stable.


----------



## aurora (Jun 11, 2012)

I've tried:


```
# setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/Latest/
# pkg_add -r firefox
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/Latest/firefox.tbz: Can't open data connection
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/Latest/firefox.tbz' by URL
#
```

And, still the same problem.


----------



## kpa (Jun 11, 2012)

Are you behind a proxy or something? Does this work or does it error too?
`$ ftp -a -p [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/Latest/[/url]`

Edit: If the above works you probably just need to set FTP_PASSIVE_MODE environment variable to YES.


----------



## aurora (Jun 12, 2012)

The result is still the same:

```
# ftp -a -p ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/Latest/
Trying 193.162.146.4...
Connected to ftp.freebsd.org.
220 ftp.beastie.tdk.net FTP server (Version 6.00LS) ready.
331 Guest login ok, send your email address as password.
230 Guest login ok, access restrictions apply.
Remote system type is UNIX.
Using binary mode to transfer files.
200 Type set to I.
250 CWD command successful.
250 CWD command successful.
250 CWD command successful.
250 CWD command successful.
250 CWD command successful.
250 CWD command successful.
ftp> exit
221 Goodbye.
# setenv FTP_PASSIVE_MODE YES
```


```
# pkg_add -r firefox                                                            
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.4-release/Latest/firefox.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.4-release/Latest/firefox.tbz' by URL
```


----------



## Beastie (Jun 12, 2012)

^ Reread the last command you posted. You're still trying to fetch *7.4-RELEASE* packages, which don't exist anymore.

On the other hand this file exists on the *7-STABLE* repository.


----------



## aurora (Jun 12, 2012)

Oops! Yes, you're correct. Setting the PACKAGESITE and FTP_PASSIVE_MODE again, did it finally work. 

The problem was rebooting the computer, after the reboot the env variables were reset and I've forgotten that. 

Thanks!


----------



## Beastie (Jun 12, 2012)

You can prevent this by making the environment variables permanent. Just add

```
setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/Latest/
```
to /root/.cshrc.


----------



## rirochet93 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Same but maybe different?*

*I* got the same problem. *A*nd *I* use all the method above, still does not work. *C*an someone help?

*I* am using http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.3-release/Latest/


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2013)

Packages are available for 8.3, what exactly is the problem?


----------

